# Best pigment Ink for wf 7610? Anybody with experience?



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

I need to buy ink. I found cityinkexpress, they have fotorite, and I found octoinkjet site with their inks. Anybody have suggestion what inks are good?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

inkjetcarts.us
they are in the us, but ship worldwide
send ross an email and let him know where you are, and mention how much duties, tariffs, etc. are
i know for me i did not pay any duties because he listed the value as only $25

hopefully some other europeans will chime in


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

into the T said:


> inkjetcarts.us
> they are in the us, but ship worldwide
> send ross an email and let him know where you are, and mention how much duties, tariffs, etc. are
> i know for me i did not pay any duties because he listed the value as only $25
> ...


Thanks for this. How long would it take to get this from states? Few weeks?

edit:
Ship From IJC New Jersey Via: FCI 1st Class International USPS (Expected Delivery: Monday, February 12; $22.00)
PMI Priority International USPS (Expected Delivery: Thursday, February 8; $42.50)
EMS Express International USPS (Expected Delivery: Friday, February 2; $52.50)
UPS Worldwide Expedited (Expected Delivery: Friday, February 2; $62.46)
UPS Worldwide Express (Expected Delivery: Tuesday, January 30; $89.90)


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

$22 isn't bad
is that for the xl carts and some ink bottles?

if you are going that route ask ross how long the ink in the bottles last (and any storage suggestions),
then pick-up the largest bottles you think you would use in that time


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

into the T said:


> $22 isn't bad
> is that for the xl carts and some ink bottles?
> 
> if you are going that route ask ross how long the ink in the bottles last (and any storage suggestions),
> then pick-up the largest bottles you think you would use in that time


22 is cheap from states, but delivery date is a problem. I need it sooner. Your option will be good with a little planning. Maybe if I buy one regular for the time, while I would wait for us inks.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

check this out
and this one

first one has 1 member review (happy with it)
second one no reviews i could find

faster delivery anyway


----------

